# Dunno if this belongs here, but it's going in;



## kitkat

many of us are disillusioned with our society largely based around neoliberal principles of profit, privatisation, and competition. 
This encompasses all our social relations, infrastructure, institutions and generally, ways in which we learn and understand the world around us.
I too, am so fucking infuriated with 'the system', so embedded that Thatcher's infamous phrase 'There is no alternative' is a living, breathing, revolving, nightmare.
Don't get me wrong, I'm also constantly amazed and grateful at the beauty of life and of course how the luxuries afforded to me are not available to all, like clean water, not living in a warzone, dumpster diving and actually finding enough food to live off of etc etc.
But this to me just exemplifies how absurd it all is. Anyway.
I guess what I wanted to hear from you all is, at this point, how do you feel you share with your local and wider community to *resist + challenge + confront?!*

A part of me just wishes to live off the grid, share knowledge about alternative energy and lifestyles as an inclusive example for those who wish to learn and understand that we can create our own reality.
The other me argues that wait, no, the fact that you're able to do this is also a luxury afforded to you based on your nationality, and the ability to take acquire land. Whatever's going on will keep perpetuating, and you're living in your own bubble.....unless we're talking about the Zapatistas, in which case, they're badass. I'm all for reclaiming native land.

Then another visualises mobilising people in a grassroots sense, bottom up, as well as top down to deconstruct the power structures in place. Huge topic I know.

So I just wanted to hear what you guys think and have a discussion here?
If you feel revolutions are happening everyday: What have you experienced or done which made you feel like a spark or inspiration has been triggered?
Have you felt overwhelmed and undecided yet restless about your world, and if so, where are you at now and what did you do?
If you feel a revolution is inevitable: Are we waiting for someone else to hold our hand, to 'lead' us there? 

mind is all over the place...what are your thoughts? SPEAK!


----------



## that one guy

Not to sound _too _assholish but this is just a phase, you'll grow out of it, you'll settle into some level of apathy somewhere between 25 - 60 not to say you will forget or not care, its just ambitious and angstful youth, thats why the wealthy elite use us to fight their wars, cause they know that only money and power actualy effects any change - the more of us they can kill off, force to grow up inside or leave war town the better, keeps us off the street burning shit and clashing with the police over petty shit like tuition hikes, government scandal and petty policy change that shrinks the middle class.
I stopped caring about the world when I realized that my caring was making it a worse place to live, also this drive to change the world is all programming, we are afraid to die and leave no trace of our existence so we are moved to make an impact also to control and manipulate, literally nothing was ever done "for the fuck of it"
Its all just programming, like sex is just programming to make more humans.
And on that note if you follow the logic, this world is exactly the best it can be and it couldn't have turned out any other way; we are operating at peak efficiency, all systems are a go, our song has already been wrote, its just up to us to sing it and take a bow.


----------



## Whereamiwhatdoido

There is definitely going to be a revolution, it's just which kind, that's my real question about the topic. 
I am surely not doing everything I'd like to, to establish information points, paintings and slogans, things that will threaten the public order, great things in small things, like hanging a sign somewhere totally obscure, just to provoke a thought stream reaction, telling that there should be more to life. I live in Denmark, it's one of the richer countries in this world, and to stir a revolution in a people who are mad comfortable isn't just a thing you can do overnight, there need to be something awakened in them that will spark a desire to know more about alternatives. 

We are currently forming a group, nothing anarchistic, punk type thing, going against the world, but a group of individuals who are all more or less spiritually awakened, we'll start doing group meditations and develop the healers that naturally can heal, from there hopefully we'll receive more knowledge and understanding from each other and our common experiences.
Besides a larger percent of the group is also making music, video productions and photo shoots.As I am just getting familiar with the group, they're just till now a bunch of good ideas, but interestingly they would like me to get involved to get all things moving, they've been designing clothes for a while, but still need the trigger finger on it all. Besides that the overall plan is to get ourselves hooked up in society, so that we can say shit and people will actually hear our voices. 

Hopefully if nothing else it's gonna be a thrill to be involved in, if everything works out for a greater better, we'll have a little enlightenment in the dark north sometime over the next few years.

Taking the enhanced life that many of us experienced on psychedelic drugs and putting it into a generation that will basically follow any stream - where that stream takes them, is what we want to influence.


----------



## kitkat

that one guy said:


> And on that note if you follow the logic, this world is exactly the best it can be and it couldn't have turned out any other way; we are operating at peak efficiency, all systems are a go, our song has already been wrote, its just up to us to sing it and take a bow.


Hey 
I agree with this to an extent too, that we are evolving as we should, and everything is exactly where it needs to be.
But also feel that this is a slippery slope into apathy, because if humans can create the world, we can also create the many possible ways in which we live in it. Also because I am stubborn yes, definitely not doing for the fuck of it , the ideologies of the previous generation has always been challenged, because they conserve old ideals, hence conservatives_. _
I also think their supply of minions exist because of the education system, because we want to believe in something, and like you said how bizarre life is and the fear of death. 

BUT. How was caring making it worse from your experience?

Anyway that last line was sweet. In the macrocosm of things, it doesn't matter, we assign all meanings. We're not that important and things are moving as they should, but the potential to make and imagine!
I'm drunk on imagination.


----------



## that one guy




----------



## CelticWanderer

I feel like, in america anyways, the people are way too complacent to do much of anything. Yea we get pissed off about some things and have a riot here and there but its usually misdirected anger. Getting pissed at whats in front of you instead of the people in power that put those who wronged you in their seats. We get too distracted as well, Something about a gorilla and a swimmer, we get all fuckin up in arms about it until the next thing comes along. but when something /really/ bad happens, like the 50 that were killed in Fl, or the obviously rigged election system we kinda push it aside, and find some other trivial nonsense to get angry about. I guess maybe cause that stuff seems to big, to scary to tackle, so we squabble about random shit. Maybe to feel validated? To say, I have an opinion. and that is enough, cause its a thing that happened and can't change. But police brutality, the bullshit politics, beng lied to, being fucked over, everything you mentioned, is just too big, makes us feel small, cause we can't change it. Someone else will. I also feel like were being desensitized to mass murdering and tragedy, so when shady shit goes down we all just say, oh look. It happened again, this is crazy. And then go back to arguing about whatever stupid shit is in the media at the time. 
My heads pretty scattered right now, i guess what im tryin to say is we are getting really good at just not giving a fuck about the important things. 
I'd like to riot and fuck up Washington and let those fuckers know that we know shit is fucked. 
But damn. 
I also just wanna float on a fucking boat and play my guitar. 
ugh, that might be way too all over the place to post but i already typed it all out.


----------



## that one guy

Word good attempt, I'm right there with you, I can't really express myself on ALL THIS cause I'll end up in a downward spiral of introspectiveness.
Thats why I ignore it, I ignore it all, I could give a fuck if they start the fema concentration camps or start blasting galactic container ships of people to the sun next week, I'm just done riding the crest of every high I'm expected to jump onto, Long as there is electricity, water and insulated buildings I'll fit in where I get in, working for my wage to buy food and entertainment, I aint got no time to overthrow the government and reinvent it, That will be for my daughter to do in her angstful youth.


----------



## Mankini

Just remember: Nihilistic Orgies should be FUN. If theyre not fun, noone would wanna revolt, am i right? To paraphrase Emma Goldman, No twerk, no revolution.


----------



## kitkat

voodoochile76 said:


> No twerk, no revolution


Hahah, YES! This is true.
No twerky twerky... 
no revy revy.


----------



## Mankini

#twerkingrightnow #twerkingwhilesquattheplanetting #twerkingandthinkingaboutyou


----------



## kitkat

Whereamiwhatdoido said:


> great things in small things



I feel that, in Australia too, we're all to comfy and snug. We're a welfare State, so hey, at least if you play by SOME of the rules, you won't starve. The State gives you cash to do whatever you want with it.
Standard of living relatively high blah blah, unless you look at the neglected indigenous population, which I imagine is similar to the situation in the States and Canada etc
I think the biggest thing, and what you are already doing is building a community! and sharing knowledge!
The pedagogic process in our world, from what I've experienced anyway is largely a product of the industrial revolution, transmission of information, in order to mold people for roles blah blah blah, and doesnt cater to their personal development, asking key questions, and playing and creating!


----------



## Mankini

kitkat said:


> I feel that, in Australia too, we're all to comfy and snug. We're a welfare State, so hey, at least if you play by SOME of the rules, you won't starve. The State gives you cash to do whatever you want with it.
> Standard of living relatively high blah blah, unless you look at the neglected indigenous population, which I imagine is similar to the situation in the States and Canada etc
> I think the biggest thing, and what you are already doing is building a community! and sharing knowledge!
> The pedagogic process in our world, from what I've experienced anyway is largely a product of the industrial revolution, transmission of information, in order to mold people for roles blah blah blah, and doesnt cater to their personal development, asking key questions, and playing and creating!



You familiar with EndCiv type literature and philosophy? I particularly like the Derrick Jensen\Ed Abbey\Pentti Linkkola variety. After attempting to assuage problems in Greece with Syrian refugees facing European discrimination, I flung my hands in the air and told them to forget their dreams, and return to a much older, much simpler set of skills and lifeways. Told them to learn map and compass skills; how to identify natural botanicals; how to snare small game; how to survive cold rainy weather in the mountains; in short, everything a good Eagle Scout would know. I told them that civilization had turned its back on them....and that to continue to pursue civilization, like an unrequited obsession, is just folly. Call me cold, callous, heartless, or deranged. But thats my feelings on the subject.


----------



## kitkat

voodoochile76 said:


> that to continue to pursue civilization


Not familiar with those authors but definitely aligned with their theories, in the sense that, from all our progress since the Enlightenment, scientific revolution to industrial, we've become SO deluded that we somehow have the ability to manipulate the earth and its various sources of energy for our own benefit without any repercussions...

well that's what i've gotten from a quick geez anyway?

And yes! civilisation, which i understand now as the pursuit of profit, more infrastructure and complex systems is still tied into all the material structures we've built with the energy on earth!

Some people say follow the money....follow the energy
we should respect that


----------



## Vulture

kitkat said:


> many of us are disillusioned with our society largely based around neoliberal principles of profit, privatisation, and competition.
> This encompasses all our social relations, infrastructure, institutions and generally, ways in which we learn and understand the world around us.
> I too, am so fucking infuriated with 'the system', so embedded that Thatcher's infamous phrase 'There is no alternative' is a living, breathing, revolving, nightmare.
> Don't get me wrong, I'm also constantly amazed and grateful at the beauty of life and of course how the luxuries afforded to me are not available to all, like clean water, not living in a warzone, dumpster diving and actually finding enough food to live off of etc etc.
> But this to me just exemplifies how absurd it all is. Anyway.
> I guess what I wanted to hear from you all is, at this point, how do you feel you share with your local and wider community to *resist + challenge + confront?!*
> 
> A part of me just wishes to live off the grid, share knowledge about alternative energy and lifestyles as an inclusive example for those who wish to learn and understand that we can create our own reality.
> The other me argues that wait, no, the fact that you're able to do this is also a luxury afforded to you based on your nationality, and the ability to take acquire land. Whatever's going on will keep perpetuating, and you're living in your own bubble.....unless we're talking about the Zapatistas, in which case, they're badass. I'm all for reclaiming native land.
> 
> Then another visualises mobilising people in a grassroots sense, bottom up, as well as top down to deconstruct the power structures in place. Huge topic I know.
> 
> So I just wanted to hear what you guys think and have a discussion here?
> If you feel revolutions are happening everyday: What have you experienced or done which made you feel like a spark or inspiration has been triggered?
> Have you felt overwhelmed and undecided yet restless about your world, and if so, where are you at now


----------



## kitkat

Vulture said:


> I am also sick of anarchists and idealists.


Implying that you have had an excess of those who *claim* to be anarchists and idealists in your life?
Or people who are against the social hierarchy of the need for a 'ruler'
Or people who strive for ideals which only exist as an archetype?

actually wanna know


----------



## Hillbilly Castro

Politics of this sort is a thing we'd do well to engage with carefully. Usually ideology serves to justify our present position and attitude about life, for better or worse. I see a lot of depressed people scatter-spray nihilistic sentiment as a means to justify their own suffering - I tend toward thinking a lot of the "used-to-be-an-anarchist-and-now-am-a-hard-drinking-conservative" folks that are in the transient community fall into this category. But I see, on the other side of the fence, the howling revolutionaries using big-picture ideals as a mythological safety-net to bring them out of their despair temporarily. The tendency with them is to imply that if only everyone were living like them we'd be delivered to an anti-authoritarian utopia, or in other words, to blame others. I'm obviously painting with broad strokes here, but these tendencies seem very real to me and suggest that ideology isn't actually a useful critical framework for much but is instead a narcotic we use in the face of the devastating realities of civilized, industrial life. 

I don't buy the 'privilege' argument, at least as it is generally presented. It usually is made out to be very simple: If I am rich, my life is easier, and if you are poor, your life is harder, and then a politics of remuneration stems from that in most academic social justice settings. And that way of thinking _does_ address some very real differences among those who inhabit different ends of complex systems of social hierarchy. Because I am white I am less likely to be murdered by police or put in prison, for example. Does that mean living as a white person is a utopia? Not at all, and that's what a lot of modern social justice fails to address. Because I am white I live among people who have no ancient knowledge of themselves or the land, as indigenous people often do. I live among consumerist cultural vampires who, because of the violence of our ancestors and the ongoing violence of prison society, are stuck in a cyclical void of creating spectacles to stuff into the wounds our history made. We are more depressed and suicidal and addicted than humans of any other society ever to exist. So we've got to remember in the example of racial justice that when we talk about fixing the problem of white supremacy, we are only seeking reform _inside the larger prison of industrial civilization_. Similar examples could be made for the privileges of wealth, of maleness, straightness, and so forth.

When you bring up the various 'privileges' that support your capacity to drop out, it is easy to forget that dropping out is a sane response to the void one experiences when living at the top of systems of power, authority, economic exploitation, and hierarchy. A deeply disturbing sentiment seems to exist among the rich, for example, of "we have everything we could ever want - why are we unhappy, then?" They know they lack something that money can't buy. Love, community, meaning. And while most of us are not rich and many of us are dirt-floor-poor, that we live in the US gives us a similar feeling, and the romantic life of traveling offers a counterpoint to that lack. To put it simply and perhaps crassly, for many of us it was Prozac and 7-11 or the gun or the needle - or it was hitting the road. That we have made this choice and have continued to truly Live is subversive in a death culture that teaches that "there is no alternative." There is, and we live it. 

From the vantage point of the outsider, the suggestion that because of my 'privilege', because some people somewhere that I do not know cannot live like me, that I should then stop this and do something "more productive" is a trick that just brings us back into the fold of suffering. I was depressed, I dropped out and became radical and lived life, and then from there I was convinced by radical ideas to become depressed again for different reasons. It's a fucking scam. Doesn't mean I don't care about the great mass of humanity and life at large, or that I won't work for that liberation. But as was said above, I'm gonna twerk the whole way home and also recognize that any freedom secured for any individual in this society sustains resistance and is subversive. 

Note that bridges do not rust into their breaking points overnight. It takes time, and the rust spreads, at faster and faster rates as time passes. Industrial civilization and its incumbent prisons are not different, and that we exist as dropouts in increasing numbers is proof that the rust is spreading. My work then, is to help others escape.


----------



## that one guy

Fucking eloquently put and beautiful, I love You buffalo, you have said what I was feeling, I just lack the linguistic knowledge and time to put it into words; I've dropped out of society, I came back, I have done this many times now, I don't care about the struggle of the people cause they make no headway, but when I see REAL fissures in the structure open up and the whole damn thing starts leaning - you'll see me down at the base with my kid teaching her how to use a plasma torch and a sledge hammer, but in the mean time I have to go to work so I can buy shit.


----------



## Mankini

that one guy said:


> Fucking eloquently put and beautiful, I love You buffalo, you have said what I was feeling, I just lack the linguistic knowledge and time to put it into words; I've dropped out of society, I came back, I have done this many times now, I don't care about the struggle of the people cause they make no headway, but when I see REAL fissures in the structure open up and the whole damn thing starts leaning - you'll see me down at the base with my kid teaching her how to use a plasma torch and a sledge hammer, but in the mean time I have to go to work so I can buy shit.



teach her now. cutting, welding, masonry, electrical, auto mech., WEMT, horticulture, hunting, fishing, leatherwork, sewing, plumbing, food preservation....All of these were common knowledge 100 years ago and were stolen from us. Teach her now.


----------



## Brother X

I think a lot of the existential angst that seems to come as a package with modernity is a subconscious (or conscious in our case) realization that we have lost the most basic animal skills, namely how to survive on our native planet. Does a tree or a raccoon have to read a self help book in order to know how to survive? Nope. We've domesticated ourselves right into a ELE of stupidity.


----------



## Mankini

Damn skippie. This was done to us: it did not just happen.


----------



## Brother X

voodoochile76 said:


> Damn skippie. This was done to us: it did not just happen.



Aye. We did it to ourselves. We are but the most current state of a continuum of complicity. When we were at the bifurcation point, the decision between civ and non-civ, we should have heeded the advice of Bugs Bunny:



https://web.archive.org/web/2008021...rchy.blogspot.com/2006/12/why-bugs-bunny.html


----------



## kitkat

Buffalo said:


> Politics of this sort is a thing we'd do well to engage with carefully


Touchdooooowwwwnnnnn

I loved reading that, thanks 


On ideology - I’m wary of uncompromising ideologies, I’d also say that it is to me, just the theorisation and mobilisation of bias. Created to describe and prescribe for us. So I agree that what we may try to be aware of is only using it as a way to revolt/reform in our heads, living lives as armchair warriors. 

They’re indeed also used to legitimate certain activities, structures and organise humans in order for them to combine and unite in their aims. Of course this also ties into what you were saying regarding community and a sense of belonging. 

Some, in regards to the levels by which it is active - from the crudest slogans to more abstract philosophies - some would argue that ideology is inseparable from politics, and if so, then it is a living, breathing, complex mosaic of experiences. This creates the tension of those more operational and modified ideals vs the fundamental idealogical dreams.

What am I even talking about…

I guess was Im saying is that maybe understanding ideologies is just a process of understanding conceptions of reality and our world, a number of worlds in fact! Some limiting, other expansive; some allow us to cope and act in the world, others inhibit us.


Mmmm privilege. It does not imply an utopian existence does it? Rather in a relative sense, the opportunities afforded to us, and the importance of checking our privileges. I agree with much of what you said in terms of how such privilege does not automatically insinuate a wholesome existence. I do wrestle with the fact that many of my friends are not able to travel and escape, as a product of political and economic inequity, yet somehow we’re all still living ON THE CRUMBS OF CAPITALISM either way. Also I question the veil we pull over our eyes.


It’s important though that most academic views of social justice, or redistributive justice like you said are only able to reform so much so as to not upset the power relations in order. Keeping in mind that even academics are not safe from neoliberal agendas. Our institutions -the physical and social structures - are definitely not in place to support confronting certain truths to collapse society as we know it.

Sounds like my cycles so far, and my dance for the delicate balance <3 <3 <3 

wow lets chill one day/ if our paths should cross


----------



## kitkat

Brother X said:


> have lost the most basic animal skills, namely how to survive on our native planet.


eyyyy
for sure, what is driving our entire civilisation is energy; mamma earth produced and stored all this potential energy for us to extract it and manipulate and transform our world
and we became disconnected to the source


----------



## A New Name

It seems to me that it's impossible to grind this giant machine to a halt. It's momentum relies on the lack of it by the individual parts, and there's too much of it. Not to sound defeatist but it seems that the only way is if enough cogs jump out of it. So hey, join an independent community. I hear Bussana Vechia is nice (along with a great many number of others).


----------



## A New Name

Brother X said:


> Aye. We did it to ourselves. We are but the most current state of a continuum of complicity. When we were at the bifurcation point, the decision between civ and non-civ, we should have heeded the advice of Bugs Bunny:
> 
> https://web.archive.org/web/2008021...rchy.blogspot.com/2006/12/why-bugs-bunny.html




I don't think that it's entirely impossible to have a civilization that is also sustainable in it's use of resources and in how we live. Given, we may have to regress a bit, or a lot, where it comes to technological and social organization to re-make ourselves from a mostly competitive (at least on the big scale) to a cooperative society but it should be possible. Of course, believing it to be possible will be the biggest contribute to that possibility, while the opposite will be true aswell. Maybe.


----------



## Vulture

kitkat said:


> Implying that you have had an excess of those who *claim* to be anarchists and idealists in your life?
> Or people who are against the social hierarchy of the need for a 'ruler'
> Or people who strive for ideals which only exist as an archetype?
> 
> actually wanna know


Just antagonizing, I am an anarchist


----------



## Brother X

Bruno said:


> I don't think that it's entirely impossible to have a civilization that is also sustainable in it's use of resources and in how we live. Given, we may have to regress a bit, or a lot, where it comes to technological and social organization to re-make ourselves from a mostly competitive (at least on the big scale) to a cooperative society but it should be possible. Of course, believing it to be possible will be the biggest contribute to that possibility, while the opposite will be true aswell. Maybe.



I partially agree. Not to get too bogged down in semantics, but if it were to be a distributed, decentralized approach, it would be a interlocked series of cultures, with some overlap, but not really a monolithic civilization and that's fine with me. One of the problems with monolithic civilizations, as we see today, is there seems to be no space for nomadic hunter gatherers, for example. That is due to the concept of land ownership, the overarching attitude of "colonialism" in the guise of philanthropy (help those natives by bringing them civilization) . Or the less dramatic but no less traumatic example of leaving no exit option for those who just don't want or like the civilization paradigm. 

I don't want to go all Zerzan here and start splitting hairs about where to draw the line on civilization, how to define it and it's cousin, modernity, etc. However, I do know how I feel about it and what life choices I've made regarding softening its effects on my life. I came to my conclusions by researching the origins and effects of post-civilization versus pre-civilization humanity (as much as we can know) and making my personal decisions based on what I see as a continuum, whose course was influenced in this current direction at some key points and what I can do to lessen it's effects on my personal happiness and to a lesser degree what I and a few like minded friends can do to possibly alter its course in the future. I'm not delusional, I know that the best we can hope for is the butterfly effect from any of our actions. I am happy with that.

Outside of that, eat, drink and be merry as much as you can while you're here. At least there are still places where you can go and see that aren't paved over yet.


----------



## kitkat

has anyone else seen this shit?


----------



## A New Name

I take back the maybe. Just got quite a bit more proud of humanity.

Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## salxtina

Hi Kitkat. A few scattered points I don't have the energy to elaborate on right now: 

1. I kind of hate Jensen but also owe a few social-theory framework bits to him, the stuff on toxic mimicry in particular.

2. Understanding how non-profitization has "captured" a lot of social movements since the 60s is key to the U.S. context, from anti-racism to psychiatric survivors to women's liberation - not sure about globally

3. Escape and better/less oppressive options for subsistance are a luxury, yea - so I see them as something we shouldn't lecture people about / frame as morally-superior (bad lifestyle politics!) but as something we should organize and fight to make accesable to more people (good lifestyle politics!!(?))

4. I'm trying to: support anti-prison revolts, learn and share primitive skills and trade skills, draw connections between the issues closest to Empire's central gears (fossil fuel extraction in frontline communities, police brutality, ecocide, control of agriculture, dispossession and migration) and those that radiate further out (homophobia, patriarchy, trauma and addiction, etc,) -- and practice having conversations with people from different backgrounds (outside radical milieus, with different tones/vocabularies/starting points) about how we're struggling to grow beyond the values we were taught as children, whether about gender, careers, nationalism, or anything

5. You deserve waaay better than people's more-burnout-than-thou posturing! Be well! xo

(There is nothing naive or idealistic about setting one's priorities clearly, I have seen hell and lost hope, and I'm still at this shit because there ain't shit else worth living for.)


----------



## A New Name

Not to be arrogant, but you mean except for life itself? Like eating a nice camembert cheese.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro

kitkat said:


> some would argue that ideology is inseparable from politics



True, and from here it becomes something of a semantic game to pin down what is being said _unless_ we use language that acknowledges its own inadequacies - a.k.a. poetry. We can do this without falling into the postmodernist trap of pure subjectivity and an essentially nihilistic refusal to incorporate our primal origins into how we live life and commence resisting. A poetry that is not purely self-referential and present-centric, but grounded in the dark wilderness of our millions of years of life in forager band society..

did I just say "forager band society"? Oh yeah, I gotta go hit the dumpster to feed the heads who I'm rolling with today. Guess I'm halfway home? The esoteric claptrap definitely gives me the "what the fuck am I even talking about" feeling often enough. Like saying the same word twenty times in a row until it feels like an empty utterance more than a symbol of anything. Today I laid in the sun and drank coffee and kissed a gorgeous traveler and realized my mind's usual rocky road of high-intellectual language had smoothed into a very calm, silent contentment. Silence has been used as a weapon, but - when it can be somehow conjured over the static of the TV and the iPhone and the cops and the interstate - it can also be a liberatory gaze into the future primitive. Now I'm rambling. I'm sure we'll run into each other someday and we'll have our rambles. If yr in the east come to Rainbow in VT? Thanks for _thinking_. Stay wild. Peace.


----------



## kitkat

Buffalo said:


> forager band society


lol I gotcha 
at this point i have something conceived beyond what I can put into physical form - such as language 
See ya when Im looking at ya


----------

